# Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Junho 2008



## AnDré (1 Jun 2008 às 00:00)

Ora cá estamos nós no mês cujos dias são os mais longos do ano.
Vamos lá tirar partido deles.

E quanto a este tópico, achei por bem começarmos por fazer uma ronda por várias páginas de modelos nossos conhecidos.

Comecemos por analisar o mês por inteiro.
Segundo a última actualização do *CFS Forecast of Seasonal Climate*, e no que diz respeito a temperaturas, o mês se Junho será um mês com uma ligeira anomalia negativa a norte, e uma ligeira anomalia positiva a sul.




Em relação à precipitação, este modelo perspectiva um mês seco.





A seguir segue-se a previsão para os próximos 15 dias, também de um site nosso conhecido:

TEMPERATURA




PRECIPITAÇÃO





E por fim, uma carta de pressão para os próximos 10 dias:



http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel1.html


De notar que quanto mais longuinquas são as previsões, maiores os erros associados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2008 às 13:03)

Parece que não é só o *Gil* que abre o tópico do Seguimento de Junho às 0h, o *André* também abre o das Previsões para Junho precisamente às 0h. 

Tenhamos esperança a partir de dia 6, dia em que se espera que a temperatura máxima ronde os *25 ºC* em Moscavide.










No entanto, podem surgir algumas alterações nas previsões, mas acredito que o calor virá mais tarde ou mais cedo.


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Jun 2008 às 19:25)

Boas tardes:
-Quando na semana passada anunciava em primeiríssima mão a chegada do tempo seco e a gradual subida das temperaturas para esta,claro que brincava com a expressão "primeiríssima mão" já que muitos de nós vamos acompanhando as respectivas actualizações dos modelos de previsão e muitos de nós até já faremos a nossa própria previsão antes de ir ver a previsão oficial do IM.
E na altura se bem se recordam,também à guiza de brincadeira, assumi 
que iria abraçar outras lides que não a da Meteorologia se tal não ocorresse para  logo no dia a seguir assumir a minha precipitação quando o GFS
insistia em continuação do cenário de Primavera adiada para as calendas e os outros modelos (Europeu incluido ) alteraram por umas quantas saídas a sua previsão e rodopiaram à volta do GFS.
E chegados ao início da semana afinal tinham mais razão na altura o UKMO e o ECMWF que o americano GFS.
Não haverá para já a tão por muitos almejada subida repentina da temperatura(ela subirá paulatina e gradualmente ao longo da semana) mas as precipitações ao que tudo indicam depois da actividade convectiva ( em muito menor escala do que inicialmente previsto)deste fim de semana ,
afinal parece que por ora acabarão.
Pois é: o GFS às vezes, só complica e ía-me atirando para outras paixões quando estou tão bem servido por esta...


----------



## psm (2 Jun 2008 às 08:06)

Boas 
Com uma dose de esperança de que a previsão do ecmwf não mude, talvez a partir do dia 10 venhamos ter alguma animação no que respeita a trovoadas,pois as condições estão lá.


----------



## rbsmr (2 Jun 2008 às 14:03)

_Lisboa, 02 Jun (Lusa) - A instabilidade meteorológica que marcou o mês passado deverá estar ultrapassada, prevendo-se para o início de Junho o fim da chuva e a subida gradual das temperaturas máximas, disse hoje fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia.

De acordo com a meteorologista Madalena Rodrigues, para hoje ainda se prevê precipitação fraca no litoral a Norte do cabo Mondego, mas a partir de terça-feira o céu deverá apresentar-se pouco nublado ou limpo, apenas com alguma nebulosidade no litoral Norte na terça e quarta-feira.

Até ao dia 11 prevê-se pouca nebulosidade, aguardando-se um aumento gradual da temperatura máxima.

Esta situação deverá ser, no entanto, interrompida na sexta-feira (dia 06), altura em que existe a ameaça de precipitação fraca no Norte e centro de Portugal continental.

A mesma meteorologista afirmou que a melhoria do estado do tempo será mais consistente a partir do dia 07 com subida da temperatura máxima e pouca nebulosidade.

O IM adverte que nas previsões para 10 dias é preciso realçar que "há medida que nos afastamos do terceiro dia de previsões diminui a probabilidade de certeza"._


Maldito Verão!


----------



## meteo (2 Jun 2008 às 21:24)

próximo fim-de-semana vamos ter calor..calor e pouco vento,ou seja dias de Praia!


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2008 às 22:34)

Como podem ver não queimei as mãos  que belo calor que ai vem a partir de sexta  e para mim veio na hora H


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Jun 2008 às 00:15)

Boas noites:
-Já que é consensual a chegada do calor a partir de sexta,já disse o IM,
dizemos todos por aqui e, como o que alimenta este tópico será a diversidade de cenários em prespectiva e não a sua consensualidade, então porque não espreitar um pouco mais para a frente e questionar qual será a duração desta corrente de Leste, quanto tempo o calor vai por cá ficar? 
Segundo o ECMWF o fim de semana poderá ser só o início
e para segunda-feira a situação de massa de ar com transporte continental  estará para durar:






Mas ,segundo o GFS a história já não será bem assim:






A corrente de Leste surge bem enfraquecida e assim sendo , variadíssimos cenários poderiam evoluir a partir de então.
Não perca as cenas dos próximos capítulos onde todos estes episódios se esclarecerão sempre, aqui no METEOPT,  antes ainda de os ver nos Media esclarecidos,mas nunca obviamente, substituindo o IM que esse sim, nos vai informando da trama e da novela do tempo a tempo inteiro .


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Jun 2008 às 02:45)

Lá virá algum Verão.
A  noroeste ainda algum cinzento ,húmido,
 mas após quinta-feira,
virá calor sim...
De início a sul, depois do minho ao algarve.
A sua durabilidade é que permanece  incerta.
Senão vejamos:
A apenas 7 dias as divergências nos modelos de previsão são ainda mais gritantes do que ontem.Com a curiosidade de haver troca de posições:
O Europeu anunciava o vento leste duradoiro e agora:






Por sua vez, o GFS que ontem abria as portas a vários cenários de instabilidade, hoje anuncia talvez a 1ª vaga de calor deste ano na Ibéria:






A apenas 7 dias os cenários são mesmo diversos.
Para nós, a diferença até àquele  específico dia não será muito significativa.
O mesmo já não será válido para a sua  possível evolução,
mas agora imaginem que este forum acontece por terras britânicas:
-Que confusão estará instalada por aqueles lados ?
No centro de um vasto A ou no oposto? daqui a uma semana?
Talvez não será nem uma coisa nem outra,
nem sequer o meio termo,talvez outro modelo aqui não referenciado se aproxime mais,
mas 7 dias, hoje ,
sete dias em previsão meteorológica são ainda uma Eternidade ....


----------



## Vince (4 Jun 2008 às 20:52)

nimboestrato disse:


> A apenas 7 dias os cenários são mesmo diversos.
> Para nós, a diferença até àquele  específico dia não será muito significativa.



Hoje já estão mais de acordo, para daqui a uma semana, com altas pressões a estenderem-se até às ilhas britânicas e um cavado fraco com movimento retrogrado a entrar pelo leste da península mas que a nós em Portugal pouco nos deve incomodar.

*GFS/ECMWF/UKMO para 10 de Junho (saídas 12z)*


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Jun 2008 às 01:13)

Vince disse:


> Hoje já estão mais de acordo, ...



Pois é.
E esse acordo ,embora possa ser desafiado já em próximas saídas,
implica desde já, uma durabilidade do tempo estável e até quente, muito mais consistente.
Aquela saída do Europeu que assustou os britânicos terá sido uma não-conformidade.O GFS(americano) também às vezes assim assusta.A 7 dias, já tem havido  muitos sustos e inúmeras vezes.
Com a estabilidade que se avizinha (há quem diga, que já não era sem tempo),
e também com o tempo, a voltar ao tempo que tem que ser (fazer) neste tempo,
tudo indica que este tópico irá agora passar por uns dias de estagnação.
É normal, quando chega o Verão, sem convecção...


----------



## Turista (5 Jun 2008 às 01:37)

Comunicado do IM:


Informação

Comunicado válido entre 2008-06-04 17:37:00 e 2008-06-08 17:37:00 

Assunto: PREVISÃO PARA O PERÍODO 6 A 9 JUNHO

O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê de sexta a segunda-feira, céu pouco nublado ou limpo, vento em geral fraco do quadrante leste, soprando moderado a forte de noroeste no litoral, em especial durante a tarde e entre o Cabo Carvoeiro e Lagos. A temperatura do ar registará uma subida gradual, em particular nas regiões do interior.

Data de edição: 2008-06-04 17:37:12


----------



## Vince (5 Jun 2008 às 08:59)

nimboestrato disse:


> Com a estabilidade que se avizinha (há quem diga, que já não era sem tempo),
> e também com o tempo, a voltar ao tempo que tem que ser (fazer) neste tempo,
> tudo indica que este tópico irá agora passar por uns dias de estagnação.
> É normal, quando chega o Verão, sem convecção...




Tudo indica que sim, bom tempo e meteorologicamente monótono se a disposição das peças se confirmar desta forma. 
Para isto animar precisariamos de um cavado a Oeste a libertar uma depressão isolada em altura sempre a Oeste e de preferência com o bloqueio de uma crista africana a leste. Como por exemplo o que aconteceu em meados de Junho de 2006 em que tivemos trovoadas durante vários dias.

*12-18 Junho 2006*






Com a crista a bloquear até ao Reino Unido não há hipotese, só para o leste de Espanha, vamos ter tempo estável mas que também já fazia falta sobretudo à agricultura. Talvez na 2ª quinzena de Junho haja alguma animação convectiva.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jun 2008 às 09:11)

Parece que o calor vem para ficar durante alguns dias, senão vejamos:


_Temp. Máximas previstas para Moscavide:_

* *26 ºC* na sexta-feira
* *29 ºC* no sábado
* *28 ºC* no domingo
* *31 ºC* na segunda-feira
* *33 ºC* na terça-feira


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jun 2008 às 09:24)

Só por curiosidade, consultei as previsões e o meteograma para o Poceirão, terra desértica e de extremos.
Vejam a diferença entre as mínimas e as máximas, que mostra bem as características climáticas daquela localidade onde passo imensas vezes.


----------



## vitamos (5 Jun 2008 às 09:58)

Vince disse:


> Com a crista a bloquear até ao Reino Unido não há hipotese, só para o leste de Espanha, vamos ter tempo estável mas que também já fazia falta sobretudo à agricultura. Talvez na 2ª quinzena de Junho haja alguma animação convectiva.



Acrescento apenas que parece aparecer uma janela de oportunidade a partir de dia 14/15. Não obstante a distância diria que tanto o europeu como o GFS parecem indicar algo com uma "cisão" das altas pressões na zona da ibéria... Mas até lá ainda muito e mesmo com esse cenário a formar-se nada parece ainda garantido em termos de convectividade... E como no espaço de uma semana a estabilidade é TOTAL é esta que temos de considerar, por uma semana pelo menos!


----------



## jonaslor (6 Jun 2008 às 09:40)

Venha calor!!! :


----------



## Vince (6 Jun 2008 às 10:27)

jonaslor disse:


> Venha calor!!! :



E vem aí finalmente algum calor 

*Temperaturas máximas, próximos 6 dias, incluindo hoje*


----------



## Rog (6 Jun 2008 às 13:48)




----------



## nimboestrato (7 Jun 2008 às 04:11)

E no meio da calmaria reinante,no meio da paz meteorológica a contrastar com a social,eis que surge de novo o ECMWF com cenários  absolutamente hilariantes e em contra-mão com  todos os outros modelos para daqui a uns longos dias:.






Mesmo que a nove dias tudo seja  possível estará claro que amanhã (hoje) ,ups,
em lugar desta vigorosa depressão no Atlântico Norte,voltará a estar o Anticlone estendido em crista sobre as ilhas britânicas .Ou não. Mas a 9 dias estes delírios são frequentes.
E como de quando em vez, até existe uma ponta do véu que nestas circunstâncias é levantada ,aqui fica o registo.
Certo será por ora a estabilidade reinante com algum calor à mistura.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2008 às 22:02)

Ainda não será nos próximos dias que teremos situações de céu limpo em todo o território de Portugal Continentel, embora também não estejam previstas precipitações em quase todo o território; apenas e tão só alguma nebulosidade e a presença de algum vento. As temperaturas vão continuar ligeiramente abaixo dos valores esperados para Junho.

_"En realidad en superficie la situación no varía demasiado con respecto a ayer, con un anticiclón centrado entre Azores y el Noroeste peninsular, que procura presiones relativamente altas sobre la Península Ibérica, aunque apareciendo una baja térmica relativa en las horas centrales del día sobre el interior y Sur de la Península, asociada a una zona mayor de bajas térmicas sobre el Norte de África. Sin embargo, es en las capas medias y altas de la troposfera donde sí vamos a tener cambios significativos con respecto a ayer. Estos cambios vienen dados por la evolución de la inestabilidad ayer presente sobre el Sur de Francia en dirección Sur. *Se trata de de la individualización de una pequeña, pero activa, baja aislada en las capas medias y altas de la troposfera, sin apenas reflejo en superficie, pero que se acompañará de un embolsamiento de aire frío de -20ºC a 5600mts, que irá a parar precisamente entre el interior peninsular*"_CEAMET


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Jun 2008 às 03:55)

Mais uma surpresa nesta Primavera de anomalias e o  aparecimento desta pequena mas activa depressão isolada nos nivéis médio e altos da troposfera na Iberia ,alterou e até baralhou a previsão para os próximos dias.
Parece claro que a corrente de Leste que em determinada altura seria inevitável surge agora  comprometida.
Embora não haja previsão de precipitações significativas,(Albacete, mesmo aqui ao lado,no sudeste espanhol registou  hoje 74mm ) o  calor continuará  arredio e até haverá a tendência para que regressem os Oestes lá mais para diante ,sem que o Leste se instale.
Com o norte peninsular bem mais fresco que o sul,continua esta Primavera de sobressaltos e de alguma imprevisibilidade.
A Escandinávia,que na última semana gozou de um Verão surpreendentemente quente ,vai voltar à normalidade.
Talvez arraste consigo a Ibéria, o que equivale a dizer que
talvez essa  normalidade (o calor), por aqui apareça .
Talvez amanhã o cenário seja outro.
Mas afinal , de que estamos à espera?
Da Meteorologia sem surpresa?
Espero que isso nunca aconteça...


----------



## miguel (9 Jun 2008 às 18:26)

Calor na Quarta , quinta e sexta e talvez sábado  depois refresca um pouco


----------



## psm (9 Jun 2008 às 20:28)

boa noite .
Diferenças abismais entre modelos na run das 12
1º no gfs a tendencia para baixar de temperaturas é de sabado para domingo(no litoral),com uma componente de norte até segunda, para depois no dia a seguir, 17 junho uma componente de leste, mas em 2º no ecmwf o abaixamento de temperatura mantem-se igual ao gfs, mas depois muda completamente a previsão em relação gfs, pois dá a tendencia do vento vir de O ou SO no domingo e talvez já com chuva fraca no norte de portugal, e que será mais intensa na segunda feirae o  padrão para os dias seguintes são a continuação de ventos de oeste.

Um aparte, o modelo gfs nestes ultimos dias tem variado muitas vezes de previsão a médio prazo, enquanto o ecmwf tem + - mantido este padrão nos ultimos 2 dias e meio


----------



## Vince (10 Jun 2008 às 00:24)

Apesar do próprio IM destacar no seu relatório de Maio as palavras "grande instabilidade" eu não classifico o tempo que tivemos nos últimos meses de instáveis. Antes pelo contrário, para mim uma das caracteristicas para recordar desta Primavera que atravessamos é a ausência de instabilidade, muitos dias mais frescos, húmidos e nublados, por vezes chuvosos, mas raramente instáveis. Um tempo por vezes muito chuvoso a norte mas sempre de forma suave q.b. e sobretudo sem extremos. Provavelmente o conceito de tempo instável para mim é diferente do conceito do IM. Instável para mim foram apenas os primeiros dias da Primavera, finais de Março e princípios de Abril, que até geraram vários Tornados em Portugal.

Desde aí nunca chegámos a ter niveis de CAPE decentes, e tudo indica que até ao final da Primavera também o não vamos ter. É um pormenor que me fica desta Primavera, para mais tarde recordar. Apesar dos diversos modelos mostrarem grande indecisão a partir da 2ª quinzena de Junho, a nós em Portugal a agitação dos modelos parece ser quase indiferente. Como já tinha referido a semana passada, ou temos um cavado a Oeste a soltar uma depressão isolada a SW, ou continuamos neste tempo assim, mais fresco a norte e mais quente a sul, sem grandes sobressaltos*. Os modelos continuam a mostrar coisas interessantes mas sempre vindas de NE. Nos últimos meses não tivemos ainda uma verdadeira depressão a SW a romper decentemente este marasmo  apesar dos esforços até ao momento inglórios do Jet a ondular tanto por aqui.

*Previsão do CAPE/GFS às 18z até 23 Junho*
A última oportunidade desta Primavera instável parece ser amanhã e depois, e nada de especial.






* Mas afinal será por acaso que o Algarve se tornou nas últimas décadas uma estância para nacionais e internacionais onde todos procuram o refúgio do tempo quente do Verão e antes do Verão?  A única novidade recente é que o Alentejo entrou recentemente nessa lista, agora existe oferta turística no Alentejo que na verdade está sempre mais quentinho que o Algarve e boa parte da Europa.


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jun 2008 às 02:49)

Vince disse:


> Instável para mim foram apenas os primeiros dias da Primavera, finais de Março e princípios de Abril, que até geraram vários Tornados em Portugal.
> 
> Desde aí nunca chegámos a ter niveis de CAPE decentes, e tudo indica que até ao final da Primavera também o não vamos ter. É um pormenor que me fica desta Primavera...



Ora nem mais...
Até que foi chovendo,pois então .
As albufeiras e quase todos os agricultores já agradeceram.
Mas mais um Maio sem trovoadas:
-Essa é que é essa.
A juntar aos últimos .
Na minha experiência de observador atento, há uns tempos atrás,
seria  improvável tal duradoira ausência .
Mas a instabilidade extrema em Meteorologia é sempre coisa de difícil focalização/previsão:
-Afinal ela esteve tão perto de nós:
-Albacete, mesmo aqui ao lado,
no sudeste espanhol registou nas últimas 48 horas 148 mm.
Dilúvio total.
A média é subitamente sobressaltada 
e nada indicava a 3/4 dias atrás ,que tal extremo ,naquela região, pudesse ocorrer...
Por cá ,as diferenças nos modelos de previsão a médio prazo são significativas:
-Há os que dizem que sim senhor ,vem aí algum calor e há os que dizem
que ainda não é desta que esse algum calor que virá , instalar-se-á...

.


----------



## Minho (10 Jun 2008 às 12:07)

Talvez hoje um pouco de instabilidade...







Mas pouco organizada com o wind-shear muito baixo


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jun 2008 às 12:23)

Contudo, o ESTOFEX é bastante positivo... Previsão desde amanha ás 06:00 até dia 12 (depois de amanha) ás 06:00






Gostei da Forma como circundou aquela parte do Reino Unido...

Fonte: http://estofex.org/


----------



## Vince (11 Jun 2008 às 11:52)

Quanto a temperaturas máximas aqui está uma previsão do que se poderá passar nestes próximos 6 dias, incluindo hoje.
As temperaturas vão manter-se quentes sem excessos e sobretudo a sul.

A partir de Domingo salvaguardando a fiabilidade das previsões a tantos dias, em princípio começam a baixar as temperaturas e regressa a chuva ao norte





http://my.meteoblue.com/


Essa mudança a partir de Domingo parece ser consistente pois vários modelos a indicam, embora com diferentes _nuances_ entre si que podem ser importantes na dimensão da mudança. O GFS é o mais agressivo ao fazer passar o cavado mais a sul com um pequeno centro depressionário sobre o noroeste do país.

*Previsão GFS/ECMWF/UKMO para as 120h (Segunda.feira)*






Atenção também aos niveis UV conforme alerta o IM:



> *Níveis de radiação ultra-violeta muito altos no Alentejo, Madeira e Açores*
> 
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia espera níveis de radiação ultra-violeta muito altos no Alentejo, Madeira e Grupo Oriental dos Açores. Num dia em que se esperam temperaturas na ordem dos 30 graus, para o resto do território estão previstos níveis de radiação altos.
> ...


----------



## Rog (11 Jun 2008 às 12:05)




----------



## Vince (11 Jun 2008 às 12:08)

Outra situação a acompanhar é a depressão a oeste dos Açores que a partir de 5ªfeira  poderá trazer algum vento e precipitação ainda relevante ao arquipélago.

*Imagem de satélite, hoje às 09:00 UTC*







*Quikscat (vento) às 09:56 UTC*





*Previsão GFS precipitação acumulada em 24h para 5ª/6ª e sábado.*


----------



## AnDré (12 Jun 2008 às 12:41)

O IM colou durante a madrugada os arquipélados Ocidental e Central dos Açores em Alerta amarelo devido à precipitação que poderá ser forte.

No grupo ocidental esse alerta é valido entre as 2:00 e as 14:59 UTC
No grupo Central, entre as 2:00 e as 23:59 UTC.



> *Arquipélago dos Açores
> 5ª Feira, 12 de Junho de 2008*
> 
> GRUPO OCIDENTAL
> ...


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Jun 2008 às 10:27)

Bons dias:
-Pedimos desculpa pela sua interrupção no domingo e segunda.
O Verão seguirá dentro de momentos ( terça)...


----------



## meteo (13 Jun 2008 às 13:41)

nimboestrato disse:


> Bons dias:
> -Pedimos desculpa pela sua interrupção no domingo e segunda.
> O Verão seguirá dentro de momentos ( terça)...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jun 2008 às 14:04)

Quem carregou na pausa ?? sai um refresco Europeu.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2008 às 12:13)

Estamos a chegar ao Outono ?? é que está a descer muito frio do polo norte  já que tiveram muito calor agora é frio a dobrar (norte da Europa).


----------



## meteo (15 Jun 2008 às 21:44)

lá para Quinta voltamos ao calor..que belo fim-de-semana vamos ter


----------



## Thomar (16 Jun 2008 às 00:10)

meteo disse:


> lá para Quinta voltamos ao calor..que belo fim-de-semana vamos ter



Sim, analizando a saída do GFS das 18h, é expectável um aumento de temperatura a partir do dia 18 (quinta-dfeira) até dia 22 (segunda-feira) altura em que um centro de baixas depressões se aproximará a Oeste de Portugal e fará baixar ligeiramente as temperaturas.

Deixo para uma análise mais profunda (mais correcta) para quem souber analizar correctamete os _emsembles!_


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Jun 2008 às 03:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estamos a chegar ao Outono ?? é que está a descer muito frio do polo norte .



Já cá faltavam estas alarvices disparatadas...
Não !...não estamos a chegar ao Outono.
Tudo indica que aí virá  Verão .
Para sexta o europeu diz mata: 






e o GFS diz esfola






O Verão, que se ausentou este domingo e segunda ,tal como o previsto,seguirá o seu ciclo/rumo e a semana regressará à normalidade .
Os dias de calor estarão em breve , de regresso.
A esta distância, ainda não será possível afirmar que a 22,23 haja nova interrupção ,embora hajam evidentes  indícios.


----------



## Vince (16 Jun 2008 às 08:36)

nimboestrato disse:


> Tudo indica que aí virá  Verão .
> Para sexta o europeu diz mata:
> e o GFS diz esfola



Mata e esfola são termos apropriados nestas saídas, com calor já bastante desagradável no interior com o litoral a ser um pouco poupado. Formação de depressão térmica na península com as primeiras isos de 25ºC aos 850hpa deste ano na PI a chegarem com o Solstício do Verão, trazendo assim temperaturas já próximas dos 38/40ºC ao interior sul a partir de 6ª feira mantendo-se o calor pelo menos até 3ªfeira da próxima semana.


*GFS 500/850 Sexta-Feira*







*GFS 500/850 Segunda-feira*







*Previsão Temp.Máxima Sábado*







Parece ser um cenário muito consistente dada a concordância rara entre 3 modelos a tantos dias:

*GFS/ECMWF/UKMO para Sexta-feira*


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jun 2008 às 10:55)

Bastante instabilidade nos Açores é uma situação a acompanhar


----------



## Rog (16 Jun 2008 às 11:22)




----------



## Skizzo (16 Jun 2008 às 20:14)

Espero que o calor venha para o Norte também, nesse gráfico parece ficar apenas no Alentejo e Algarve


----------



## João Soares (16 Jun 2008 às 20:42)

*Nimboestrato, *
Será que teremos uma noite quente, chuvossa ou amena, na noite de S.Joao??


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Jun 2008 às 01:51)

JPS Gaia disse:


> *Nimboestrato,
> Será que teremos uma noite quente, chuvossa ou amena, na noite de S.Joao??*


*

Pela amostra de modelos actualizada e com base na informação disponível agora, hoje, a uma semana de distância (é demasiado),
noite quente não será certamente ,
porque noite quente não vem com ventos assim.






ou assim






Será talvez noite  chuvosa?
Fiu ver:
-Com  este enquadramento não estarão  posta de parte 
as famosas  "orvalhadas" características desta  altura;
Ou seja : Hoje , a tendência é para que venha agora mais Verão,
(fosse amanhã ou até domingo a noite de  S.João),
e que precisamente pelos 22/23/24 haja um pequeno afrouxamento do dito cujo,
circulação oceânica , ou apenas ligeira invasão marítima /costeira e "condições favoráveis para a ocorrência do aparecimento daquele chuvisco irritantemente minúsculo, mas que molha-todos  pela sua persistência,
 as famosas orvalhadas, 
em todo o litoral norte.
A esta distância estará mais para isso do que para uma noite quente como tantas que já vivi nessa  noite de  excessos ,excepcional ...
Mas daqui a 3 dias esta história poderá ser outra e mais credível,
muito mais que a de hoje...*


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2008 às 12:53)

Para o próximo fim de semana o pico do calor seria no Domingo. O noroeste passaria ao lado mas o interior norte desta vez parece que poderá exprimentar finalmente um pouco de calor a sério. A partir de 2ªfeira as temperaturas baixariam um pouco. Mas estamos a falar de previsões ainda a alguma distância, é ir acompanhando as previsões.


*Previsão Meteoblue/NNM Temperatura Máxima para 6ªfeira/Sábado/Domingo*






http://www.meteoblue.com/


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2008 às 17:33)

Segundo esta run das 12 o pico seria domingo e segunda do calor e que calor!! a rondar os 40ºC no interior e os 35ºC no litoral já para não falar em 3 ou 4 noites seguidas tropicais  isto sempre em especial no Centro e sul!


----------



## psm (17 Jun 2008 às 19:12)

miguel disse:


> Segundo esta run das 12 o pico seria domingo e segunda do calor e que calor!! a rondar os 40ºC no interior e os 35ºC no litoral já para não falar em 3 ou 4 noites seguidas tropicais  isto sempre em especial no Centro e sul!



Só vou corrigir em relação de 35º no litoral. Poderá fazer  35º em setubal, mas  onde vivo, e com aquela previsão que está implicita talvez 28º ou 30º na melhor das hipoteses, e quanto ao norte da serra de sintra nem pensar.


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2008 às 20:16)

psm disse:


> Só vou corrigir em relação de 35º no litoral poderá fazer  35º em setubal mas  onde vivo e com aquela previsão que está implicita talvez 28º ou 30º na melhor das hipoteses e quanto ao norte da serra de sintra nem pensar.



Se as previsões acertarem o vento impedirá as temperaturas de subir para esses valores no litoral mais exposto mas Setúbal deve aquecer bem.


*GFS Vento 10m Domingo*


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Jun 2008 às 02:07)

psm disse:


> Só vou corrigir em relação de 35º no litoral. 28º ou 30º na melhor das hipoteses, e quanto ao norte da serra de sintra nem pensar.



Ora nem mais...
e mais a litoral norte,já perto das fronteiras com a Galiza,
então aí, nem pensar, mesmo...
Mas não é assim tão raro, em Junho,Julho sair-se do Porto com 20/21º e céu por vezes encoberto com nuvens baixas e/ou nevoeiro e chegados a Penafiel, (20 km para o interior) deparámos com 30º e céu limpo.
E depois até sabemos que o Baixo Alentejo nessa tarde,andou perto dos 40º .
Quando não existe um campo de pressão bem defenido como o que se prevê para os próximos dias , quando a paz atmosférica impera,
e com a conjugação de mais inumeríssimos factores,como é óbvio,
talvez seja esse um dos cenários plausíveis 
para os próximos dias :
-De Caminha ao Cabo Carvoeiro, tudo muito fresquinho;
depois ,  mesmo ali ao lado Verão consistente
e até lá para o  Baixo Alentejo Profundo tempo de sufocar.
Talvez...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jun 2008 às 10:20)

Não tarda os pinguins dão á costa do Reino Unido  aquele frio que desce de norte vai dar muitas dores de cabeça aqui aos tugas 

Viva o Verão mais quente do quente a escaldar e tórrido de sempre...um calorzinho nos fins da Primavera e chega.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jun 2008 às 10:34)

Bom quanto ao Verão não digo nada... mas nos próximos dias há certezas: Calor!

Agora o calor é um conceito subjectivo! Para quem gosta de dias muito quentes e se encontre junto ao litoral, então não vai ter o lazer tórrido que tanto gosta. E se o médio/longo prazo fosse o instante fotográfico da previsão actual, poucas esperanças restavam até ao final dos 15 dias de horizonte "previsional"... Ora os mapas do costume:






E cá está... 7 dias em média quentes, 7 dias com temperaturas levemente acima do normal... os outros 7 dias seguintes ontem, estavam bem mais "alaranjados", hoje perderam os tons quentes! Pelo que resta aguardar!

Roubando um certo slogan... "viva o momento... NOW"


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jun 2008 às 10:35)

vitamos disse:


> Bom quanto ao Verão não digo nada... mas nos próximos dias há certezas: Calor!



Pois de facto há calor mas é nos modelos e no interior do Alentejo que no resto não tenho grandes certezas


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2008 às 10:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não tarda os pinguins dão á costa do Reino Unido  aquele frio que desce de norte vai dar muitas dores de cabeça aqui aos tugas



Não me parece que os pinguins voem. Muito menos a uma altitude tão elevada.
É que a 2m do solo, e exactamente para a data dessa previsão, as temperaturas são outras:





São assim tão anomalas as temperaturas?


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2008 às 10:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois de facto há calor mas é nos modelos e no interior do Alentejo que no resto não tenho grandes certezas



Tens que ter calma, o Verão afinal ainda nem começou, ainda tens 3 longos meses pela frente a olhar para as temperaturas no norte da Europa. Quanto à Escócia bem precisam de alguma frescura, tiveram o mês de Maio mais quente desde 1914. Mas sobre a Europa usa o tópico apropriado, este é sobre Portugal.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jun 2008 às 10:43)

AnDré disse:


> Não me parece que os pinguins voem. Muito menos a uma altitude tão elevada.
> É que a 2m do solo, e exactamente para a data dessa previsão, as temperaturas são outras:
> 
> São assim tão anomalas as temperaturas?



Na minha perspectiva são agora acredito que para outras pessoas não sejam 




Vince disse:


> Tens que ter calma, o Verão afinal ainda nem começou, ainda tens 3 longos meses pela frente a olhar para as temperaturas no norte da Europa. Quanto à Escócia bem precisam de alguma frescura, tiveram o mês de Maio mais quente desde 1914. Mas sobre a Europa usa o tópico apropriado, este é sobre Portugal.



Há então provavelmente está tudo explicado ou então ainda mais baralhado


----------



## vitamos (18 Jun 2008 às 10:43)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois de facto há calor mas é nos modelos e no interior do Alentejo que no resto não tenho grandes certezas



Mas basicamente Mário não fujo muito a isso mesmo pela análise dos modelos... simplesmente não acredito só em interior do alentejo... Agora para que fique claro nem nos modelos aparece nada de muito especial para o litoral... quanto muito um aproximar à "faixa 30" no litoral centro/sul


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jun 2008 às 10:52)

Tou baralhadomas afinal vai vir aquele calor que se espeava?


----------



## vitamos (18 Jun 2008 às 10:57)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Tou baralhadomas afinal vai vir aquele calor que se espeava?



Bom, ponto de ordem á mesa! Não há nada para baralhar além dos conceitos subjectivos de calor que como é obvio serão diferentes para todos nós! Atenta por exemplo aos mapas que o *Vince* colocou um posts atrás com as temperaturas apra o fim de semana... penso que serão uma referência boa para ver "caso a caso". Assim na tua localização específica, acho perfeitamente possível que no fim de semana consigas registar valores a rondar os 35º. Em outros locais certamente que os registos serão significativamente mais baixos...


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2008 às 11:00)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Tou baralhadomas afinal vai vir aquele calor que se espeava?



Couço fica já numa região interior onde a nortada não deverá ter muita influência.
Por isso, e para ti, virá o calor sim

Mais fresco deverá manter-se o litoral oeste, contrastando com a massa de ar quente que se instalará nas regiões do interior.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jun 2008 às 11:07)

Optimo,obrigado pessoal por me esclarecerem


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2008 às 11:23)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Tou baralhadomas afinal vai vir aquele calor que se espeava?



Para já tirou algum calor. Tal como ontem houve uma saída que prolongava o calor para 2ªfeira esta última começa a baixar  um pouco as temperaturas logo no Domingo. Até lá tanto pode manter, meter mais calor ou até tirar ainda mais. Logo se vê.

Aqui vai um mapa actualizado do MeteoBlue/NNM com as máximas de hoje até 2ªfeira.

*MeteoBlue/NNM*
*Quarta/Quinta/Sexta
Sábado/Domingo/Segunda
*





http://www.meteoblue.com/


----------



## meteo (18 Jun 2008 às 13:36)

nao vai estar o tempo que há 2,3 dias parecia indicar,mas o fim de semana,principalmente sábado, zona de Lisboa e para baixo terá bom tempo para praia 
á volta dos 27,28 graus,e vento só á tarde


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2008 às 14:14)

Só não faz as temperaturas que disse ontem porque a o maldito do modelo tirou e não foi pouco em relação a run das 12 de ontem porque com aquela run faria as temperaturas que referi!!Se as tiveram em LIsboa com quase 35ºC a uns dias porque não iriam ter com uma iso quase 20 junto ao litoral? espero que volte a meter na run das 12 de logo


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2008 às 18:11)

miguel disse:


> Só não faz as temperaturas que disse ontem porque a o maldito do modelo tirou e não foi pouco em relação a run das 12 de ontem porque com aquela run faria as temperaturas que referi!!Se as tiveram em LIsboa com quase 35ºC a uns dias porque não iriam ter com uma iso quase 20 junto ao litoral? espero que volte a meter na run das 12 de logo



E esta run voltou a meter mais calor para o fim de semana


----------



## Vince (19 Jun 2008 às 11:07)

Parece não haver grandes alterações. Amanhã, sábado e Domingo estará algum calor mas que mesmo no Alentejo/interior sul não será tão extremo como chegou a estar previsto há uns dias. O litoral e o noroeste do país vai manter-se mais fresco, o interior norte e centro deverão ter temperaturas agradáveis.
A partir de 2ª feira há uma descida das temperaturas e ainda alguma indecisão no que se passará a partir daí.

Para esta noite espera-se uma das noites mais quentes do ano ou pelo contrário, a mais fria e gélida desde há muito, conforme se dê a formação de um centro de altas pressões ou duma depressão profunda em 47° 32′ 29.67″ N, 7° 37′ 12.65″ E (47.541575, 7.620181)


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jun 2008 às 11:15)

Por aqui em terras do Palácio de Queluz casa de Verão para a realeza  o vento vai fazer das suas  como de costume.


----------



## vitamos (19 Jun 2008 às 11:21)

Vince disse:


> Para esta noite espera-se uma das noites mais quentes do ano ou pelo contrário, a mais fria e gélida desde há muito, conforme se dê a formação de um centro de altas pressões ou duma depressão profunda em 47° 32′ 29.67″ N, 7° 37′ 12.65″ E (47.541575, 7.620181)



Desculpa a ignorância Vince mas não percebi...  
Situações tão diferentes? Não consegui entender de que forma as formações faladas vão afectar tanto tendo em conta o contexto actual de alguma estabilidade sobre a ibéria...

Dúvida de novato ainda verdinho nestas lides...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jun 2008 às 11:24)

Só um pormenor não esquecer que basta o frio vindo de norte descer um pouco mais para sul do que previsto nos modelos para lixar as previsões todas, injectando assim frescura  é altamente impressionante.


----------



## Vince (19 Jun 2008 às 13:48)

vitamos disse:


> Vince disse:
> 
> 
> > Para esta noite espera-se uma das noites mais quentes do ano ou pelo contrário, a mais fria e gélida desde há muito, conforme se dê a formação de um centro de altas pressões ou duma depressão profunda em 47° 32′ 29.67″ N, 7° 37′ 12.65″ E (47.541575, 7.620181)
> ...



Se há verdinho andas lá próximo, falta o vermelhinho. Pelas 22:00 horas estará um tremendo e alegre calor ou um frio gélido e trombudo  As coordenadas correspondem a um estádio na Suiça. Foi uma pequena brincadeira em dia de acumular stock de unhas


----------



## vitamos (19 Jun 2008 às 13:52)

Vince disse:


> Se há verdinho andas lá próximo, falta o vermelhinho. Pelas 22:00 horas estará um tremendo e alegre calor ou um frio gélido e trombudo  As coordenadas correspondem a um estádio na Suiça. Foi uma pequena brincadeira em dia de acumular stock de unhas



Bem me apanhaste ! Eu já tou uma pilha de nervos!


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jun 2008 às 14:07)

Ou seja, está a ser um Verão de porcaria...


----------



## Vince (19 Jun 2008 às 14:12)

Skizzo disse:


> Ou seja, está a ser um Verão de porcaria...



Qual Verão, o do ano passado ? Há que dar ao menos uma chance ao Verão de pelo menos começar, coitado dele, ainda estamos na Primavera, o Verão só começa daqui a 34 horas   
O solstício do Verão é amanhã às 23:59 UTC


----------



## meteo (19 Jun 2008 às 15:20)

Vince disse:


> Qual Verão, o do ano passado ? Há que dar ao menos uma chance ao Verão de pelo menos começar, coitado dele, ainda estamos na Primavera, o Verão só começa daqui a 34 horas
> O solstício do Verão é amanhã às 23:59 UTC


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2008 às 16:07)

> © 2008 LUSA - Agência de Notícias de Portugal, S.A.
> Clima: Verão chega sábado, às 00:59
> 2008-06-19 09:08:20
> 
> ...


http://aeiou.visao.pt/Pages/Lusa.aspx?News=200806198463714

Em Faro a máxima vai ser de 22ºC?
E em Beja apenas 31ºC?


----------



## Vince (19 Jun 2008 às 16:28)

AnDré disse:


> E em Beja apenas 31ºC?



Neste momento já estão 32 °C em Beja, amanhã e sábado certamente estará bem mais alta.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jun 2008 às 07:53)

Alerta Amarelo para os Distritos de* Évora e Beja:*

Início: sexta-feira, 20 Junho 2008 às 06:00 (UTC).
Fim: sábado, 21 Junho 2008 às 23:59 (UTC).

Calor relativamente à Temperatura Máxima Elevada
Persistência de temperaturas máximas relativamente elevadas.


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Jun 2008 às 11:30)

E o calor no interior centro sul ameaça prolongar-se pela semana que vem.
Outrossim, no litoral norte o IM até prevê para domingo e segunda períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco.
Mas atentando nas ultimas actualizações dos 2 principais modelos












parece que a noite sãojoanina nesse mesmo litoral, já terá uma circulação fraca de nordeste mas suficiente para e em princípio impedir uma noitada "orvalhada".
Se fosse na anterior os foliantes talvez tivessem que enfrentar essa "morrinha" chata, mas  característica dessa região nesta altura do ano...
Mas ainda há tempo para a previsão se reajustar.
Para os próximos dias seguem pois, estes profundos  contrastes de temperatura em País tão pequeno.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jun 2008 às 12:53)

Entre hoje e amanhã iremos ter algum calor dentro do normal para a época


----------



## Vince (21 Jun 2008 às 14:51)

Amanhã pode haver alguma animação com trovoadas no nordeste:








> ... N Spain ...
> 
> An small but intense mid-level trough filled with cold air has its axis along the Iberian west coast on Sunday morning. Ahead of this system, isolated to scattered storms are forecast to develop across the mountains of northern Spain during the late afternoon and evening. Although CAPE values are expected to be relatively low, strong shear and storm-relative helicity will be sufficient for the development of rotating updrafts, which may result into a few large hail events and local strong winds.
> 
> http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Jun 2008 às 17:48)

Vince disse:


> Amanhã pode haver alguma animação com trovoadas no nordeste:



boas

nem mais, pessoal ai no norte toca a preparar as maquinas, todos podemos ter a sorte de sacar grandes imagens. 

tipo isto em Espanha no dia 23-5-2008

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,89361.0.html


para 42h o cape no wetterzentrale também está bom para todo o país, trovoada seca será ???? acho que falta as nuvens, sem isso nada feito.

abraços


----------



## kikofra (21 Jun 2008 às 22:28)

como e que vao estar as mares para ai no dia 2 na nazare?

obrigado...


----------



## psm (21 Jun 2008 às 23:00)

kikofra disse:


> como e que vao estar as mares para ai no dia 2 na nazare?
> 
> obrigado...





Tens que ir ao INSTITUTO HIDROGRÁFICO o site é www.hidrográfico.pt ai tens as marés para o dia 2 de julho


----------



## Vince (22 Jun 2008 às 10:51)

Mantem-se as previsões do Estofex para a possibilidade de algumas trovoadas mais intensas no nordeste do país para hoje e amanhã. A seguir com atenção esta tarde. 






A esta hora está bastante calor em Bragança (25 °C na estação do Fil) o que é significativo quando começar a entrar mais frio nos niveis médios. Ontem à tarde já se viram alguns sinais de que esta zona tem potencial convectivo.


*MLCape e Tornado Index*


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2008 às 14:26)

Para amanhã espera-se alguma instabilidade essencialmente para o interior  vamos lá ver no que dá é pena que o vento não esteja de Este


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Jun 2008 às 02:46)

Sem grandes solavancos, vai correndo  este Verão Português .
O litoral ocidental, sem corrente de leste padece de calor.
O interior continental sem nenhumas advecções  , sufoca . 
E assim irá continuar para os próximos dias:
Hoje, no extremo nordeste do rectângulo luso poderá haver alguma manifestação convectiva mas  não alterará  esta tendência para o calor em  terras do interior e um fresco suave contrastante do litoral ocidental.
Os do litoral,  têm saudades de uma noite de Verão.
Os do interior em breve terão saudades de uma brisa fresca de uma noite normal...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2008 às 12:20)

A Islândia e arredores devem ter entrado num dos Verões mais frios de sempre  mas prognósticos só no final do jogo...já para nós é o jogo do empurra empurra entre o frio que vem de norte e o calor que vem de sul  as temperaturas irão manter-se mais ao menos estáveis apenas com o factor vento a destacar essencialmente no litoral.


----------



## meteo (23 Jun 2008 às 20:13)

Boa tarde!
Aqueles modelos que preveem o tempo para 4,5 dias,sabem-me dizer o site ? obrigado


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2008 às 13:57)

meteo disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Aqueles modelos que preveem o tempo para 4,5 dias,sabem-me dizer o site ? obrigado



Não percebi bem o que pretendes. Queres modelos ou sites que fazem previsões a partir de modelos ?

Será por exemplo meteogramas como este ?
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2265464

Ou preferes os mapas do meteoblue ?

http://my.meteoblue.com/my/  (requer registo)


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2008 às 14:32)

Então depois desta pausa actual parece que vem aí mais um _round_ de calor que poderia testar  no sábado os 44ºC no Alentejo.

*GFS temp 850hPa Sábado*





Escusado será dizer que são previsões e pode muito bem ter sido uma saída quente , amanhã vemos se tem consistência.





http://www.meteoblue.com/


----------



## Rog (24 Jun 2008 às 16:32)




----------



## João Soares (24 Jun 2008 às 17:32)

O freemeteo prevê  no Sabado para: 
Amareleja: *42.8ºC*
Sevilla: *45.4ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2008 às 18:04)

O Tempo na RTVE (Espanha):

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2008 às 20:09)

O distrito de Évora está em aviso amarelo devido à persistência de temperatura máxima relativamente elevada.

Vejam aqui:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/SAMEvora.jsp


----------



## Skizzo (24 Jun 2008 às 21:50)

o freemeteo prevê agora 46,2ºC em Sevilha


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2008 às 21:52)

Aqui para a terra de Lisboa parece que o calor está um pouco treme treme isto é os vários modelos dão vários tipos de cenários para os próximos dias a partir de dia 1 tá engraçado


----------



## psm (24 Jun 2008 às 22:00)

A terra Lisboa tem muitas variaveis, a nivel de temperaturas no verão, já que Lisboa se encontra pela sua localização afastada do litoral, e como já referi em alguns posts que escrevi.
A 40 km a Oeste as temperaturas, são com estas previsões, de certeza muito mais baixas.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2008 às 10:11)

MSantos disse:


> O distrito de Évora está em aviso amarelo devido à persistência de temperatura máxima relativamente elevada.
> 
> Vejam aqui:
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/SAMEvora.jsp



O alerta amarelo foi alargado aos Distritos da* Guarda* e de* Beja*.

Estou com a impressão que na run das 0z aumentou a previsão de calor nas regiões do interior para os dias de hoje, amanhã e depois de amanhã:


----------



## Paulo H (25 Jun 2008 às 10:41)

AnDré disse:


> O alerta amarelo foi alargado aos Distritos da* Guarda* e de* Beja*.



Porque é que o INM coloca a Beira Alta em alerta amarelo?!

- Devido às temperaturas máximas previstas serem superiores ao normal?!
- Devido ao índice de conforto previsto?!

Digo isto, porque a Beira Baixa terá temperaturas superiores e continua a verde, assim como o ribatejo!

Castelo Branco às 8h já era o 3º local mais quente com 25.7ºC a seguir a Faro e Portimão, e neste momento às 10h já subia para os 27.7ºC!

Humm.. Deve ser temperaturas altas relativamente às médias de cada região!


----------



## vitamos (25 Jun 2008 às 10:59)

Paulo H disse:


> Humm.. Deve ser temperaturas altas relativamente às médias de cada região!



Nem mais Paulo! Aqui ficam os critérios de emissão de alertas de temperatura máxima do IM:


----------



## Paulo H (25 Jun 2008 às 11:14)

Obrigado, Vitamos! Estou mais esclarecido! 

Ainda fui ver o mapa do índice de conforto no site do INM, mas tem a data de ontem, infelizmente..


----------



## mauro miranda (25 Jun 2008 às 13:05)

o calor anda a apertar connosco ou é impressão minha?


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2008 às 19:26)

Olá



*Nimboestrato*, e como vão as temperaturas em torno do Oceano Glacial Árctico? Nesta época do ano o Sol permanece 24 horas acima da linha do horizonte para norte do Círculo Polar Árctico. Estarei certo em assinalar alguns pontos do litoral arctico da Rússia com temperaturas iguais ou superiores a 20 ºC ?



nimboestrato disse:


> Sem grandes solavancos, vai correndo  este Verão Português .
> O litoral ocidental, sem corrente de leste padece de calor.
> O interior continental sem nenhumas advecções  , sufoca .
> E assim irá continuar para os próximos dias:
> ...


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Jun 2008 às 02:38)

Gerofil disse:


> ... e como vão as temperaturas em torno do Oceano Glacial Árctico? Nesta época do ano o Sol permanece 24 horas acima da linha do horizonte para norte do Círculo Polar Árctico. Estarei certo em assinalar alguns pontos do litoral arctico da Rússia com temperaturas iguais ou superiores a 20 ºC ?




Sim. Hoje esse litoral registou máximas de 22º,23º 24º e bem a nordeste de Moscovo atingiu-se os 30º,31.






Mas como saberás a temperatura de um lugar não depende somente da insolação.As advecções ,a circulação e origem das  massas de ar são  muitas vezes  determinantes e quando há  anomalias, extremos, aí a insolação terá muito pouca influência.
Vêja-se o caso do Norte e Centro da Escandinávia que há menos de 15 dias tinha um Verão esplêndido com dias consecutivos de céu limpo com 27º 28º ou até mais  e agora há uma semana que nem aos 10º chega, com precipitações. 
Mas é esta dinâmica de não sabermos mais que para uns pares de dias que nos fascina ,não?

Voltando ao tópico, parece agora claro que esta última semana de Junho vai ser de Verão Português.Calor,muito calor nos sítios do costume (interior) e mais fresco,muito mais fresco também nos sítios do costume(litoral oeste).
Nada que não ocorra, tantas vezes nesta época do ano.
Já a os 1ºs dias de Julho parece que vão dar trégua no calor aonde ele se faz agora sentir e eventualmente complicar o início de férias para quem quer sol,calor e praia e optou (???)  pelo litoral norte.


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Jun 2008 às 02:51)

Para aqueles que não têm posses para ir para outros locais e vão estar de férias   no seu lugar de vida aqui no fresco litoral norte,uma palavra de esperança:
A esta distância, ainda há margem de o meu post anterior depois de amanhã se encontrar completamente desactualizado.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2008 às 03:58)

Estão 6 distritos do interior em aviso amarelo devido à Persistência de valores relativamente elevados da temperatura máxima:

*Bragança
Guarda
Castelo Branco
Portalegre
Évora 
Beja*


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2008 às 10:49)

Previsão Temp.Máx. do Meteoblue/NNM para os próximos 6 dias






http://www.meteoblue.com/

A partir do dia 1 as temperaturas vão baixar.


----------



## vitamos (26 Jun 2008 às 11:34)

Grande cambalhota em relação aos próximos 15 dias, em relação à previsão da mesma fonte no dia de ontem:





Uma descida de 5ºC ou mais na média dos valores para a maior parte do território, em relação à previsão de ontem. Veremos se a tendência se mantém...

http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp4.html


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2008 às 11:37)

Vince disse:


> A partir do dia 1 as temperaturas vão baixar.





As temperaturas vão baixar  eu acho que a palavra não chega haverá um abaixamento para baixo que provocará uma descida descendente que irá levar a um decréscimo das temperaturas de forma brutal pelo menos aqui para Lisboa   já tinha saudades destas quedas.





Para o Porto ainda vai ser pior, o que uma chuvita faz, ainda vocês querem trovoada ehehe.


----------



## vitamos (26 Jun 2008 às 11:52)

Possibilidades de um Domingo interessante


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2008 às 13:31)

Bem, esta última run, colocou um cenário bastante interessante, para princípios de Julho

Ainda está longe, e pode ser que, embora venha algum fresco, não seja tanto como se prevê hoje, mas fica para relembrar...

Segundo o *GFS:*






O *fremeteo* então... Para a Serra da Estrela prevê possibilidade de Granizo ou Saraiva, com temperaturas bastante baixas...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2008 às 13:45)

Isso é normal Gilmet  Verão sem neve não é Verão aqui pelo clima mediterraneo  a neve no Pico tambem não deve andar longe.


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2008 às 14:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Verão sem neve não é Verão aqui pelo clima mediterraneo  a neve no Pico tambem não deve andar longe.



Espero que não estejas a confundir o verde (Iso 8) destes mapas meteociel com o verde (ISO 0) dos mapas do wetterzentrale ..... 
Juizo ....


----------



## Sueste (26 Jun 2008 às 14:35)

Boas!
Em relação ao site do Freemeteo, não me inspira muita confiança. Nesse site para a cidade de Faro, previsão para hoje dá de temperatura de 35.5ºC, amanhã 37.4º. Acho que é mesmo para duvidar, só poderia alcançar esses valores se o vento vier de Norte, mas a predominancia nestes dias é de Este/Sueste.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2008 às 15:00)

Vince disse:


> Espero que não estejas a confundir o verde (Iso 8) destes mapas meteociel com o verde (ISO 0) dos mapas do wetterzentrale .....
> Juizo ....



Eu só me estava a referir ás serras  e da forma como a ISO 0ºC desce bem até sul, a Islândia está a sofrer uma vaga de calor tremenda ui ui...este aquecimento ai ai.


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2008 às 15:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu só me estava a referir ás serras



Nesse dia e hora que colocaste (30 Junho 06Z) a cota de neve estaria em Portugal acima dos *3400 metros*.  A que serra te referes ? Daí a minha pergunta pois só podias estar equivocado nas cores do mapa. Mesmo o dia com mais frio em altura, 3 Julho, a cota andaria nos 2200 metros. E isto se se confirmasse, pois a 168 horas tenho muitas duvidas.



> e da forma como a ISO 0ºC desce bem até sul, a Islândia está a sofrer uma vaga de calor tremenda ui ui...este aquecimento ai ai.



Fala do assunto no tópico apropriado, Islandia que eu saiba ainda não é Portugal, e este tópico é sobre Portugal.

 Seguimento Europa


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2008 às 15:36)

Vince disse:


> Nesse dia e hora que colocaste (30 Junho 06Z) a cota de neve estaria em Portugal acima dos *3400 metros*.  A que serra te referes ? Daí a minha pergunta pois só podias estar equivocado nas cores do mapa. Mesmo o dia com mais frio em altura, 3 Julho, a cota andaria nos 2200 metros. E isto se se confirmasse, pois a 168 horas tenho muitas duvidas.



Limitei-me a citar o que o FreeMeteo dava para a Serra da Estrela...esperemos pelo que a realidade nos trará


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2008 às 19:13)

Dois distritos passaram a alerta laranja válido até sábado

*Início* quinta-feira, 26 Junho 2008 às 18:00 (UTC)
*Fim *sábado, 28 Junho 2008 às 17:59 (UTC)

Calor relativamente à Temperatura Máxima Elevada
Persistência de valores elevados da temperatura máxima.






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## psm (27 Jun 2008 às 08:10)

A partir do dia 1 de julho as previsões, apontam para uma mudança profunda no estado do tempo, especialmente a nivel das temperaturas,para mais baixas.Irá ocorrer alguma precipitação mas será fraca,mas é mais provavel de ser mais intensa no NO de portugal


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2008 às 10:37)

Aqui para a Quinta de Queluz o FreeMeteo dá 20.9ºC para dia 3


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2008 às 10:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui para a Quinta de Queluz o FreeMeteo dá 20.9ºC para dia 3



Bem, já deu para ver que o freemeteo é aquela base
Ainda ontem previa neve para a Serra da Estrela e hoje já só chuva, com um aumento de 5ºC para o dia 3 em relação ao que previa ontem. Tudo o que vai além dos 2, 3 dias são sempre um pouco extremista, ora para calor, ora para frio.

Para aqui prevê exactamente a mesma coisa. 
Se bem que 1,7mm para o mês de Julho era de louvar, até porque o meu Junho vai seco, mas seco! Uns miserios 0,5mm


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2008 às 11:15)

Aqui vai a previsão do Meteoblue/NNM para os próximos 6 dias. O pico do calor será hoje e amanhã, de realçar o calor também já bem instalado nalgumas zonas do norte nestes dias. 

E então a partir do dia 2 assistiremos a uma queda súbida e acentuada das temperaturas, tanto mais expressiva porque partimos de uma situação de temperaturas altas.  O pico do frio será na 5ªfeira eventualmente acompanhado de alguma chuva a norte iniciando-se depois a recuperação.

*Meteoblue/NNM*





www.meteoblue.com

Isto se as previsões estiverem correctas, tudo indica que sim pois a entrada desse cavado e massa de ar atlântica mais fria é visto da mesma forma por vários modelos globais como o GFS, ECM e UKMO.


*GFS/ECMWF/UKMO*


----------



## Sueste (27 Jun 2008 às 11:17)

Bom dia!

A previsão para hoje do Freemeteo para a cidade de Faro é de: 37.7ºC. O que me faz duvidar deste site. Pois com brisas maritimas jamais poderia chegar a essa temperatura, a não ser que por momentos o vento rodasse para Norte mas a predominancia é continuação do sueste.


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2008 às 11:25)

Há que ver também a situação pelo lado positivo. Não fosse esta próxima entrada fresca e estariamos agora quase de certeza a falar da primeira onda de calor oficial do ano no final de Junho/princípio de Julho em boa parte do interior do país.


----------



## vitamos (27 Jun 2008 às 11:39)

Depois do "vipe" de ontem, a previsão a 15 dias desta já nossa conhecida fonte, volta a "equilibrar o padrão"





Dir-se-ia que foi grande a cambalhota mas uma análise mais cuidada ameniza a situação e esclarece um pouco à luz das previsões no momento. De facto nos primeiros 7 dias está a queda de temperatura (que parece menos acentuada), equilibrada com este periodo mais quente e quiçá já com o início de alguma recuperação. No segundo periodo de 7 dias da previsão o que parece acontecer é a aproximação à medida que se avança no horizonte temporal de novos dias bem quentinhos sobretudo no interior sul, mas ao que parece com uma tendência de distribuir o calor de forma mais equitativa. 
O resto é ir acompanhando... aqui neste tópico do costume! 

Fonte: http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp4.html


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2008 às 11:40)

Sueste disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> A previsão para hoje do Freemeteo para a cidade de Faro é de: 37.7ºC. O que me faz duvidar deste site. Pois com brisas maritimas jamais poderia chegar a essa temperatura, a não ser que por momentos o vento rodasse para Norte mas a predominancia é continuação do sueste.




O freemeteo, eles não dizem, mas é quase de certeza baseado nos dados do GFS, um modelo global e não de mesoescala e tem ainda a desvantagem dos dados terem algum atraso em relação ao último run que nós conhecemos. A função dum modelo global não é a de fazer previsões locais, não tem dados nem resolução para isso. Devemos sempre ver, mas sempre apenas para uma orientação, para termos mais ou menos uma ideia geral sabendo das limitações desse tipo de previsão.

O Meteoblue/NNM é mesoescala, já lida muito melhor com previsões locais, mas também nunca é perfeito a lidar com situações particulares, nem este nem outros modelos.

A titulo comparativo, o Meteoblue aponta mais ou menos para os 32ºC hoje em Faro





http://www.meteoblue.com


----------



## Sueste (27 Jun 2008 às 11:47)

Vince disse:


> O freemeteo, eles não dizem, mas é quase de certeza baseado nos dados do GFS, um modelo global e não de mesoescala e tem ainda a desvantagem dos dados terem algum atraso em relação ao último run que nós conhecemos. A função dum modelo global não é a de fazer previsões locais, não tem dados nem resolução para isso. Devemos sempre ver, mas sempre apenas para uma orientação, para termos mais ou menos uma ideia geral sabendo das limitações desse tipo de previsão.
> 
> O Meteoblue/NNM é mesoescala, já lida muito melhor com previsões locais, mas também nunca é perfeito a lidar com situações particulares, nem este nem outros modelos.
> 
> A titulo comparativo, o Meteoblue aponta mais ou menos para os 32ºC hoje em Faro



Obrigado Vince


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2008 às 12:07)

Sueste disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> A previsão para hoje do Freemeteo para a cidade de Faro é de: 37.7ºC. O que me faz duvidar deste site. Pois com brisas maritimas jamais poderia chegar a essa temperatura, a não ser que por momentos o vento rodasse para Norte mas a predominancia é continuação do sueste.




Se o freemeteo fosse uma previsão acertada coisa que deixa muito a desejar o Algarve já estaria sobre uma onda de calor, nem alerta amarelo temos tido, as temperaturas em Olhão segundo o Freemeteo anda desde de Sábado à volta dos 36ºC/38ºC houve mesmo um dia que davam 40ºC, essa temperatura só era atingida por aqui, devido a vários factores como em 2004: tempestade de areia no deserto do Sahara recordo-me de ver essa notícia na RTP1, vento Norte constante e claro incêndios como o ano horrível de 2004 nunca mais sairá da memória, os canadiers a virem buscar água à Ria Formosa entre Olhão e a Fuzeta, penso que o Sueste recorda-se dessa semana infernal que foi vivida na parte no Algarve.


----------



## Sueste (27 Jun 2008 às 12:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se o freemeteo fosse uma previsão acertada coisa que deixa muito a desejar o Algarve já estaria sobre uma onda de calor, nem alerta amarelo temos tido, as temperaturas em Olhão segundo o Freemeteo anda desde de Sábado à volta dos 36ºC/38ºC houve mesmo um dia que davam 40ºC, essa temperatura só era atingida por aqui, devido a vários factores como em 2004: tempestade de areia no deserto do Sahara recordo-me de ver essa notícia na RTP1, vento Norte constante e claro incêndios como o ano horrível de 2004 nunca mais sairá da memória, os canadiers a virem buscar água à Ria Formosa entre Olhão e a Fuzeta, penso que o Sueste recorda-se dessa semana infernal que foi vivida na parte no Algarve.



Lembro-me perfeitamente desse ano quando em Faro foi atingida a temperatura máxima absoluta com quase 45ºC e que as noites eram bem quentes com temperaturas na ordem dos 30.ºC.
Em relação aos incendios julgo que foi em 2003 em que na Fuzeta e Olhão até cairam cinzas devido aos incendios que havia pela serra. Foi verdadeiramente um inferno, nunca antes visto. Outra memoria é ver os canadiers passar por cima da Fuzeta para buscar água.


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Jun 2008 às 13:01)

Sueste disse:


> Lembro-me perfeitamente desse ano quando em Faro foi atingida a temperatura máxima absoluta com quase 45ºC e que as noites eram bem quentes com temperaturas na ordem dos 30.ºC.



Também eu me encontrava de férias em Altura .
Há um tópico (que eu não consegui encontrar) que referencia bem essa extraordinária onda de calor.
O vento Norte/nordeste permaneceu 4 dias 24h/dia e nem à tarde havia tréguas.
Voltando ao tópico, depois do esclarecedor post do Vince com a previsão para os próximos dias só me apetece acrescentar:
-Muda o mês, mudará o tempo.Depois, lá virá de novo o tempo que agora será mudado já que de Verão, isto ainda estará mal começado...


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jun 2008 às 14:12)

Eu ainda me lembro de passar os 3 meses de Verão sempre com bom tempo e calor, sem nortadas. Andamos a estragar o clima.


----------



## martinus (27 Jun 2008 às 18:16)

Eu lembro-me, quando tinha de 6 a 8 anos, no tempo do Senhor Presidente do Conselho, de estar na praia de Fão, entre Julho e Agosto, e quando chegava ao fim da tarde era quase sempre a tremer com o vento. Carneirinhos no mar e na foz do Cávado, manhãs de nevoeiro, pessoal de casaco vestido depois do jantar; era tudo normal. Mas também havia dias de canícula, claro.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2008 às 18:44)

martinus disse:


> Eu lembro-me, quando tinha de 6 a 8 anos, no tempo do Senhor Presidente do Conselho, de estar na praia de Fão, entre Julho e Agosto, e quando chegava ao fim da tarde era quase sempre a tremer com o vento. Carneirinhos no mar e na foz do Cávado, manhãs de nevoeiro, pessoal de casaco vestido depois do jantar; era tudo normal. Mas também havia dias de canícula, claro.



Era uma época certamente mais fria  essencialmente entre 40 e 60 de onde resultou neve em Lisboa em 1954.

Agora o que é canícula ??


----------



## martinus (27 Jun 2008 às 18:53)

Eu nasci em 65. A primeira metade dos anos 70 ainda foi fria. Chegou a nevar em Braga duas vezes com poucas semanas de intervalo, em 1971. É ver aqui.
Canícula é como hoje, ou pior, tempo de Verão com calor intenso, onde até na praia faz calor, a areia queima, etc.


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Jun 2008 às 02:13)

boas

atenção pessoal que o cape para domingo final do dia e segunda de madrugada está bastante favorável com -3 possibilidade de ter alguma trovoada, vamos ver se é desta, as nuvens parece que também vão estar por essa altura com boa formação.

 

abraços


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2008 às 07:53)

Estão hoje 10 distritos em alerta amarelo devido "*Calor relativamente à Temperatura máxima elevada"*.
Évora está em alerta laranja pelo mesmo motivo.


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2008 às 09:26)

ajrebelo disse:


> atenção pessoal que o cape para domingo final do dia e segunda de madrugada está bastante favorável com -3 possibilidade de ter alguma trovoada, vamos ver se é desta, as nuvens parece que também vão estar por essa altura com boa formação.
> s



O CAPE tem diminuido de saida para saída, mas de qualquer forma mesmo com o CAPE elevado de há dias nunca houve humidade suficiente para trovoadas. Chegou a ter alguma a norte/nordeste mas mesmo aí tem vindo a diminuir para niveis demasiado baixos. A não ser que mude até lá, nada deverá acontecer em Portugal.


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Jun 2008 às 11:23)

O IM já indica chuva para terça-feira na martirizada região noroeste do Continente.
O GFS vai pelo mesmo caminho







E o pior, é que o posterior restabelecimento da circulação anticiclónica parece que estará difícil de parir e tudo indica que sobretudo a NW a 1ª semana de férias para muita gente será uma desilusão para quem procura sol,calor e praia.


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Jun 2008 às 14:57)

Vince disse:


> O CAPE tem diminuido de saida para saída, mas de qualquer forma mesmo com o CAPE elevado de há dias nunca houve humidade suficiente para trovoadas. Chegou a ter alguma a norte/nordeste mas mesmo aí tem vindo a diminuir para niveis demasiado baixos. A não ser que mude até lá, nada deverá acontecer em Portugal.



boas

realmente esta saída retirou não foi um pouco, foi muito, o que me leva a dar-te  razão mas atenção que eu estive a rezar 

abraços


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2008 às 00:09)

Para o periodo entre dia 29 ás 6:00 e dia 30 ás 6:00, o ESTOFEX prevê trovoadas até ao centro do país e Nivel 1 para Trás-os-Montes


----------



## rbsmr (29 Jun 2008 às 01:38)

Um delírio do Weather Channell







By rbsmr at 2008-06-28


----------



## mauro miranda (29 Jun 2008 às 10:27)

rbsmr disse:


> Um delírio do Weather Channell



pois é, é impossivel essas temperaturas desceren assim tanto, e irem parar aos 17 de máxima, looooooooool, estes modelos andam cada vez mais trocados, será que é previsao adiantada para o outono?xD


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jun 2008 às 12:40)

Penso que para os próximos tempos o anticiclone não nos virá visitar tão cedo, isto devido ao seu afastamento para Oeste e Sudoeste, assim sendo poderemos vir a ter a influência de algumas depressões, essencialmente a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela  

Quanto ás temperaturas irão baixar a partir de amanhã de forma generalizada, sendo de esperar que só voltem a subir dia 5 a 6. 





Assim vai o mundo hoje


----------



## Skizzo (29 Jun 2008 às 15:48)




----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2008 às 18:18)

Os Alertas vão sendo, aos poucos retirados, pelo que agora, só 2 Distritos Portugueses se encontram sob Alerta Amarelo

O Alerta Amarelo de: *"Persistência de temperatura máxima elevada"*, para os Distritos de *Évora* e *Beja*, a valer a partir de hoje, pelas 17:00 até amanhã pelas 16:59






Fonte


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jun 2008 às 02:15)

Os alertas vão aos poucos descolorando.Em breve ,sumir-se-ão.
Nestas páginas já se tinha dito que ía haver um pico de calor no fim de semana:
-já foi atingido e agora, paulatinamente, o calor ameniza onde aperta
 e já se despede , onde fugazmente apareceu.
A  circulação anticiclónica continental habitual no  Verão ,será interrompida ;que o diga a região mais sensível quando tal acontece, o  NW do rectângulo luso .
Até chuva fraca ou chuvisco terão que "suportar"  os que iniciarem férias esta semana, nessa região.
mas agradecerão  os que trabalham as terras, pois então!
Se tal ocorrer.É que os modelos de previsão confinam cada vez mais para a Galiza as precipitações significativas.
Contudo, o que parece seguro é que ainda não haverá  Anticiclone a rondar as Ilhas Britânicas ou até o norte de França ,que possa provocar uma corrente de Leste consistente na Ibéria ,a mais favorável para o Verão  a NW peninsular e no litoral Oeste e que ás vezes até provoca vagas de calor no Oeste Ibérico (Portugal), quando persistente.
Tudo indica que seguirá por ora, um Verão anormal , já que sem excessos.
Mas em 9, 10 dias tudo poder-se-á alterar...


----------

